
GitHub should let users know about problems and downtimes - eladFrizi
When Github has problem they should show a banner or another sign in the main website about it.
I&#x27;m a paying customer who hugely depends on their service. I shouldn&#x27;t investigate if GitHub has a problem.
I know that they have a status page, but it&#x27;s not enough at all. When a problem occurs, the first thing that I do is to check if I did something wrong, Sometimes it more than few minutes. You can multiple this with dozens developers in my company (and most of them don&#x27;t even know about this page).
======
uberman
As you alluded to, there is a status page
([https://www.githubstatus.com/](https://www.githubstatus.com/)) and there is
probably a simple reason that they don't rely on their main site to show
critical status.

Hosting the status of the current service using the current service is not
traditionally a winning combination.

